# Rip Jag AKA Curlyboy



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Jaguar 2000-2012 gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

What a lovely boy!

Lost our Welsh springer spaniel in May so know how you are feeling. Miss him greatly but don't think we could cope with another springer now.
I'm sure you have lots of happy memories of him.

Best wishes Sue


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*jaguar*

Hi curlyboy,know how you feel, lost my staff 16 week ago still heart broken, he was called Jag, he came everywhere with me in the van, even sking at chrismas, miss him so much, he was thirteen. think of the good times. Eddie.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry George, he was a beautiful dog. 

You'll really miss him but just remember all the great times you had with him.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A sad day for you George ---we all hate the day we loose our pets they give us such loyalty and we do love them so.
Hugs xxx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to read of your loss.

We have two fourteen and a half shelties Beauty has not been right since we brought her from the kennels last week.

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry curly, most of us pet owners have gone through this and it doesn't get any easier. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry to read of your loss Curlyboy, been there myself too many times,George is our seventh Springer, won`t have any other dog, still miss Alice greatly after 5yrs. No age for a Springer most of mine lived 15- 16 yrs.

Rgds Paul


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss George.Our thoughts are with you .

June and John 

(we last saw you at Hamble)


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

So sorry. What a beautiful B&W springer he was. You can't beat them, lovely dogs (I have 3).

Hope the pain eases and you cherish the happy memories with him.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry George (Curlyboy) to see Jag has gone to sleep. A lovely dog and you will cherish your memories once the pain has eased a little.

It is very hard to lose our friends for they are part of the family.

We lost Jabulile on the 18th July and we are still heartbroken. We are lucky to have Lindiwe though.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad news George. Chas and Jayne.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

really feel so sorry for you, dreading when it happens to ours.


John


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

so sad to hear this , as said already , remember the good times
steve


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news curlyboy sad time, we have 2 springer's 15 & 12 both getting on now.

regards

Bernie


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I think all of us who cherish the bond that grows between dog and human shares your sadness. Those who have never known that bond don't know what they are missing.

Take care.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read your news. Hope the time soon comes when you can remember with a smile rather than a tear.

Sue


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

A heartfelt thank you to all my friends who offered kind words of support in this time of our very sad loss
thank you
Curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news George Run free Jag xx



Jacquie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry

He is so beautiful

A good full life and he has left you so many happy memories
and from experience of mine

has taught you so much

run free Jaguar

Aldra


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

So sad to hear of your loss George he was such a great dog.Our thoughts are with you ,jean and of course Guy.Love Lin and Pete.xx


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We met you and Jag briefly at Amboise a few years back.
A very handsome dog.

Sorry to hear your news.

RIP Jag/Curlyboy

P.S - It's funny how our pets influence our usernames - Hezbez was my collie's nickname.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry to read about your loss.
We have had many dogs (border collies) over the years and when one has gone, to be honest I was a bit matter of fact about it, unlike my wife who cried bucketloads when we lost one.
Our current one, Hattie, is a completely different situation for me and I can't contemplate how I will cope when she eventually goes. She is only 2 so hopefully this won't be for a long time yet. She is just the best companion to me and brings us so much joy and entertainment. 
I certainly understand now what pain folk feel when they lose a pet, especially a dog.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sending you lots of sympathies. I had my last 'adopted dog - a jack Russel 57 variety' from a dying neighbour, put down in march this year dur to blindness, deafness and lost of bowels....... The previous year I lost my wonderful rescue Rottie/ Setter cross @ 12 yrs old to old age and a stroke. 

Now left with my partners dog a 5 yr old westie....we tolerate each other!!!!! My partner and I .......not the dog!!! Keep strong.x


----------

